# First grow ever!! Any tips?



## SlayyGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

Hey all!!
I am a first-time grower here! Like, I literally have no clue what I am doing and just kind of winging it. I'm an avid marijuana user and never thought of growing my own until I got older and adulting and started doing my own home gardening. I thought why the heck can't I do it? So I happened to get a bag of marijuana from a friend that had a lot of seeds in it. I saved them and did the germination thing thinking nothing would happened, and to my surprise, they sprouted!! So May 15th 2022 is the day I planted those little beauties in little containers. 5 of them in total! I have NO clue what strain they are or anything other than I got these seeds out of my bag . I started growing them outdoors for about 4 weeks, and then brought them in, so I could control the enviornment. I think that is why they are kind of stretched at the bottom? So as of now they are 10 weeks old and this is how they are looking....I water and feed them as needed and are in a 1 gallon container...I have 2 LED grow lights and then a 5 - wand grow light that changes light color, so currently I have that set in the blue lighting for vegetative growth. My light schedule currently is 18/6...But I am thinking of switching them over to12/12 since I dont have too much space. Could these plants handle that? Oh and the figuring out if they are male or female...I have no clue what they are!! I thought they were females growing but now it looks like more leaves? As you can tell Im pretty clueless. Im pretty shocked that they have made it this far honestly! I do take care of them every day and consider them my babies, but the information out there is just soo much and I would love to hear tips and advice from actual growers. Especially since my plants look nothing like what I see online lol If you made it this far in this thank you!!


----------



## greenphene (Jul 26, 2022)

I would flip to flower mode and get your first grow under your belt. Get it over with and in the process of changing to a 12/12 HOUR your plants will show their sex then you can kill the males if you choose to just think if you wait another two months and all of them is males you would have wasted all that time for nothing happy growing


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

Plants usually stretch to get closer to the light source. You lights are likely to high above the plants. Topping them would help the new growth lower down to grow. Do you have a fan blowing in them? That will help to make the main stem sturdier. It is hard to give you guidance without a lot more information. Soil, nutrients, type of LED’s, etc are all clues needed to provide constructive advice. I would suggest doing a lot of reading of other new growers journals. You will learn a lot of what is right and what is wrong. As your plants stand right now, if you flip to flower lighting, you will probably need to stake it to support the weight of the buds.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 27, 2022)

What they sed


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Don't be afraid to ask Foggy a lot of questions 
And Youtube is a good place to see what other growers are doing
But not all of them grow good or grow good weed


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

They need to be closer to the light.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 27, 2022)

I think without brighter lights they will be pressing against the ceiling if you flip to 12/12. Healthy looking plants otherwise, though.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Carolanne go into the light


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

There here all around us.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

I don’t think they are ready to be put in flower yet. You want some of that inner node growth to grow a bit more to get a few more cola sites. is there a reason you can’t put them outside? I don’t know if it’s legal where you are. Otherwise, I would top them to get that inner node growth growing even if you continue inside. Good luck and I think your plants look fine. may want to look at some feeding schedules. What kind of soil are you using?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

If you lower the lights, do it in steps of a couple to a few inches a day to allow the plants to acclimate to the higher intensity. I should have stated that in my original reply. With LEDs, you can get the plant tops pretty close to the lights, depending on the intensity of the LED units


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Jul 27, 2022)

SlayyGirl said:


> Hey all!!
> I am a first-time grower here! Like, I literally have no clue what I am doing and just kind of winging it. I'm an avid marijuana user and never thought of growing my own until I got older and adulting and started doing my own home gardening. I thought why the heck can't I do it? So I happened to get a bag of marijuana from a friend that had a lot of seeds in it. I saved them and did the germination thing thinking nothing would happened, and to my surprise, they sprouted!! So May 15th 2022 is the day I planted those little beauties in little containers. 5 of them in total! I have NO clue what strain they are or anything other than I got these seeds out of my bag . I started growing them outdoors for about 4 weeks, and then brought them in, so I could control the enviornment. I think that is why they are kind of stretched at the bottom? So as of now they are 10 weeks old and this is how they are looking....I water and feed them as needed and are in a 1 gallon container...I have 2 LED grow lights and then a 5 - wand grow light that changes light color, so currently I have that set in the blue lighting for vegetative growth. My light schedule currently is 18/6...But I am thinking of switching them over to12/12 since I dont have too much space. Could these plants handle that? Oh and the figuring out if they are male or female...I have no clue what they are!! I thought they were females growing but now it looks like more leaves? As you can tell Im pretty clueless. Im pretty shocked that they have made it this far honestly! I do take care of them every day and consider them my babies, but the information out there is just soo much and I would love to hear tips and advice from actual growers. Especially since my plants look nothing like what I see online lol If you made it this far in this thank you!!


Ph ph ph get it right…(ph up/down kits available to buy), don’t even bother growing if u don’t.

If those plants are sativa at this point they are so tall when you flip the 12/12 lighting you will have to super crop to train the plants to stay low ( Super Croping articles are online I suggest reading several of them with pictures, then jump on board).

That’s the best advice I can give you. So read read read


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

I don’t pH. With organic nutes and soil, as long as your water supply isn’t really off, you can get away with not checking or adjusting pH. I have done it for years. I screwed myself by trying chemical nutes once and pH’ing would have helped(sickly looking plants). I don’t grow professionally nor for weight. I grow for myself and the buzz.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t pH. With organic nutes and soil, as long as your water supply isn’t really off, you can get away with not checking or adjusting pH. I have done it for years. I screwed myself by trying chemical nutes once and pH’ing would have helped(sickly looking plants). I don’t grow professionally nor for weight. I grow for myself and the buzz.


That’s interesting…info. thnx.
St Louis water has a pH of 9 to 10, alkalinity out of control. I wonder why my first Grows all had sickly looking brown leaves spots or yellowing, but herb was good yield OK… now for the past five grows I’ve  been all green healthy flowering plants…100% improvement after Ph to 6-6.6 range.
Been using Fox Farm Nuits, Cow process dung & Hoffman Chicken manure pellets !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

Yikes! 9-10? I read municipality’s raise the pH to save the pipes but that seems excessive. My water was always 7 give or take when I had a pH pen. Haven’t checked it in a long time but I trust they haven’t changed their process much as my plants(veggies, fruit, ornamentals and cannabis) all do well with it. Sounds like pH’ing is a must there. Maybe it has something to do with aquifers and limestone (maybe) in your area. I’m in Taxachusetts.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yikes! 9-10? I read municipality’s raise the pH to save the pipes but that seems excessive. My water was always 7 give or take when I had a pH pen. Haven’t checked it in a long time but I trust they haven’t changed their process much as my plants(veggies, fruit, ornamentals and cannabis) all do well with it. Sounds like pH’ing is a must there. Maybe it has something to do with aquifers and limestone (maybe) in your area. I’m in Taxachusetts.


How funny, I was born in Scituate Mass. & moved to Chicago in “72 … my dad like u always called Massachusetts taxachusetts…
Anyway, ph test samples here turn water “purple” off the charts.
I’ve made several friends wives aware of this for watering house  plants, & now they go thru extra pain in the ass of properly ph water & wow my plants actually grow…they say, yep we are living on limestone here in MO.


----------



## SlayyGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Plants usually stretch to get closer to the light source. You lights are likely to high above the plants. Topping them would help the new growth lower down to grow. Do you have a fan blowing in them? That will help to make the main stem sturdier. It is hard to give you guidance without a lot more information. Soil, nutrients, type of LED’s, etc are all clues needed to provide constructive advice. I would suggest doing a lot of reading of other new growers journals. You will learn a lot of what is right and what is wrong. As your plants stand right now, if you flip to flower lighting, you will probably need to stake it to support the weight of the buds.


Thanks for the advice...I will look into topping them...I do have a fan blowing on them and 2 different angles so the air flow is good along with the temp and humidity. So like I said I really had no clue what I was doing and just went for it, so I used just Miracle Gro potting mix. The grow "twice as big" . And then for nutrients I am currently using Fox Farm grow big once a week. I will also look into getting better lighting!


----------



## SlayyGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think they are ready to be put in flower yet. You want some of that inner node growth to grow a bit more to get a few more cola sites. is there a reason you can’t put them outside? I don’t know if it’s legal where you are. Otherwise, I would top them to get that inner node growth growing even if you continue inside. Good luck and I think your plants look fine. may want to look at some feeding schedules. What kind of soil are you using?


Yeahhh outside is not an option where I live (Neighbors are nosy as heck) I am going to look into topping and stronger lighting!  I do currently feed them once a week with fox farm grow big. I also used miracle gro for the soil...lol..like I said I just kind of went for it!!


----------



## SlayyGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Ph ph ph get it right…(ph up/down kits available to buy), don’t even bother growing if u don’t.
> 
> If those plants are sativa at this point they are so tall when you flip the 12/12 lighting you will have to super crop to train the plants to stay low ( Super Croping articles are online I suggest reading several of them with pictures, then jump on board).
> 
> That’s the best advice I can give you. So read read read


Crap...Thankfully I have a 12 foot room lol...Ill check PH too..always hear about it but never think its important. Like I said I kind of just am winging it from random seeds I found from a bag of weed...Its alll for personal use so I mean I am just going with it! Just wanted to see what others thought of them..I have some reading up to do! Thanks for the advice


----------



## choxie (Jul 27, 2022)

Not to be an ass or anything, but it depends on your starting pH. Some people are blessed with 6.4-6.5 but most of us have alkaline water.
You have to test your waters pH and then adjust from theree as well as your run off. I've had soil where I pH it at 5.5 and run off came out at 8. As a result of microbiome creating an alkaline environment (no usual). The plants didn't fair too well and had nutritional deficiencies.
Check pre (going into the soil) and post (after the water soaks all the soil and leaks out) and adjust accordingly. Especially if you do organic. The microorganisms can only do so much. The pH scale is logarithmic meaning that every point above target, you're 10 times off on the H+ ion.
I'm a biochemist by trade.


----------



## SlayyGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

choxie said:


> Not to be an ass or anything, but it depends on your starting pH. Some people are blessed with 6.4-6.5 but most of us have alkaline water.
> You have to test your waters pH and then adjust from theree as well as your run off. I've had soil where I pH it at 5.5 and run off came out at 8. As a result of microbiome creating an alkaline environment (no usual). The plants didn't fair too well and had nutritional deficiencies.
> Check pre (going into the soil) and post (after the water soaks all the soil and leaks out) and adjust accordingly. Especially if you do organic. The microorganisms can only do so much. The pH scale is logarithmic meaning that every point above target, you're 10 times off on the H+ ion.
> I'm a biochemist by trade.


Thank you! I’ll look into that as well.. appreciate the advice


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 28, 2022)

I went down a rabbit hole this morning to look into my municipal water supply and I am lucky. My water supply(for the part of the town I live in) is supplied by Worcester MA and they maintain their pH at around 7.5. It looks like that is not necessarily the norm so checking your pH as others have suggested is a good idea. Your plants look healthy though. I think they just need more light. I will say you must have a green thumb to have gotten this far and having such healthy looking plants without seeking input from growers. Thanks for the soil and nute info. I think people who use the MG soil you have add perlite for drainage but there are plenty of really nice looking plants grown in MG on here. Keep up the good work and welcome to the forum.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 28, 2022)

SlayyGirl said:


> Yeahhh outside is not an option where I live (Neighbors are nosy as heck) I am going to look into topping and stronger lighting!  I do currently feed them once a week with fox farm grow big. I also used miracle gro for the soil...lol..like I said I just kind of went for it!!


Tell the neighbors they are Eastern Canadian Ferns.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Jul 28, 2022)

SlayyGirl said:


> Thanks for the advice...I will look into topping them...I do have a fan blowing on them and 2 different angles so the air flow is good along with the temp and humidity. So like I said I really had no clue what I was doing and just went for it, so I used just Miracle Gro potting mix. The grow "twice as big" . And then for nutrients I am currently using Fox Farm grow big once a week. I will also look into getting better lighting!






U mentioned topping which is different than super cropping, just making sure you understand that… any plants that I top are usually very young, 
Super cropping comes into play when I realize I can’t tame them (Just have some clear tape on hand I prefer 5/8 or wider accidents do happen), but every one of my plants have recovered.
See Pic attached right plant at top, Sativa dominant hybrids I developed
 (OG Kush x GSC)=Gangster Girl
*************
I’m sure more than enough opinions here, but a novice friend of mine just got two Bestva 1500 (195 watts true power pull) Led lights for his small home grow 4x4 tent & he uses Miricle grow organic & Fox Farm trio Nuits  (u use one of them) & proper ph…his plants are just fine. Only grows 4.

((My personal soil is a 4 part mix of 
1-Fox Farm Ocean Forest
30%    4-1-1   KelpMainly

2-Black Gold Organic Potting Soil-AceHardware Kirkwood 
30% 05-0-0

3-StLouis Composting Raised Bed Mix(Valley Park, MO.)
20%    .5-0-0 
(this is more of a heavier loam soil, I like it for improved nutrient water retention)

4-Black Kow Brand-Cow Manure , Home Depo etc
20%     .5-.5-.5

5-Hoffman Super Manure 
(Chicken Manure Pellets)
((2-3 tsp per 3-4gallon [email protected] top of soil  
NPK 4-2-3 ,,,Mix into top 1” of soil 1x month)- Amazon))
Some pics below, everybody happy   
If u have any questions just private message me if u want no problem,  I am certainly no expert but I do like to help people if I can 








Plants are autoflowers Sativa dominant


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t pH. With organic nutes and soil, as long as your water supply isn’t really off, you can get away with not checking or adjusting pH. I have done it for years. I screwed myself by trying chemical nutes once and pH’ing would have helped(sickly looking plants). I don’t grow professionally nor for weight. I grow for myself and the buzz.


I stopped ph measuring as well, but I use Advanced Nutrient products which are ph stable. Just mix with RO water. I was a little nervous, but dammed if it didn't work!

Solution is around 5.8ish, little lower than my "PHing" days, but they show no signs of problems, and lower leaves stay green almost to the very end. Very impressed with Advanced Nutrient products. Expensive, but work better than all I've tried.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Slaygirl I also grow in MG. Make sure you add about 30% perlite to your soil. My girls are very happy in that soil. You will eventually need to start adding ferts. I use FF ferts. I don't like their soils but I love there nutrients.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Slaygirl I also grow in MG. Make sure you add about 30% perlite to your soil. My girls are very happy in that soil. You will eventually need to start adding ferts. I use FF ferts. I don't like their soils but I love there nutrients.


Hops just how far are you getting with the MG before adding any additional Ferts.
Like at what point , end of veg..................  a few weeks into flower .................or even longer 
Just wondering


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

About 8 weeks. I know the soil says it feeds a lot longer but I find my girls do better if I start feeding after 2 months. And I have no burning.
I use FF Grow Big and CalMag. Alaska Fish Fertilizer, EM-1, Molasses, and Super thrive during vegg.
During flowering I use FF Tiger Bloom and CalMag,EM1,and Super Thrive and sometimes a little Molasses. If they need a little nitrogen I add Alaskan Fish Fertilizer.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I stopped ph measuring as well, but I use Advanced Nutrient products which are ph stable. Just mix with RO water. I was a little nervous, but dammed if it didn't work!
> 
> Solution is around 5.8ish, little lower than my "PHing" days, but they show no signs of problems, and lower leaves stay green almost to the very end. Very impressed with Advanced Nutrient products. Expensive, but work better than all I've tried.
> 
> Bubba


From earlier posts you have made about AN, I am planning on giving it a try when I run out of my K4L nutes. Not trying to hijack this thread but which of the pH Perfect lines do you use?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 28, 2022)

So ask alot of questions because there is a never ending learing process is step 1.. 

Growing seeds from bag weed [which I do myself my bud of the month entry on here is bag seed] but down side is the weed had seeds for 1 of 2 reasons a male pollinated the plant o it hermd or was pollinated by a plant that hermd in either of the later 2 the plant will have the strong likely hood of self pollinating (herming) this cam be very frustrating if u spent 3 months paying to play with it and end up with a plant full of seeds or all the grow with seeds 

Just keep that in mind pure genetics pay the bills and typically we pay for them for a reason rather then use bag seeds  

Again playing with bag seeds is fine and a good way to learn just expect that it may not yield what your comparing it to on here. But again I have a plant posted on here and as far as I can see and feel no seeds bit u never know till u  break it up some times.

Pot size and material matter. Lighting matters. Air circulation and exhaust. Temptress of grow area being able to control it as well as the humidity in grow area. Total darkness  will be needed if using photo period  seeds.





Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> How funny, I was born in Scituate Mass. & moved to Chicago in “72 … my dad like u always called Massachusetts taxachusetts…
> Anyway, ph test samples here turn water “purple” off the charts.
> I’ve made several friends wives aware of this for watering house  plants, & now they go thru extra pain in the ass of properly ph water & wow my plants actually grow…they say, yep we are living on limestone here in MO.


I live in Hingham


----------



## ness (Jul 29, 2022)

Hi Slayygirl welcome to Marijuana Passion.  I'm a girl to.  Sometimes my name is confusing.  

Watering is very important don't drown your babies.  Less water is better than more.  I'm still getting a hang of watering. 
Have fun growing.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

SlayyGirl said:


> Hey all!!
> I am a first-time grower here! Like, I literally have no clue what I am doing and just kind of winging it. I'm an avid marijuana user and never thought of growing my own until I got older and adulting and started doing my own home gardening. I thought why the heck can't I do it? So I happened to get a bag of marijuana from a friend that had a lot of seeds in it. I saved them and did the germination thing thinking nothing would happened, and to my surprise, they sprouted!! So May 15th 2022 is the day I planted those little beauties in little containers. 5 of them in total! I have NO clue what strain they are or anything other than I got these seeds out of my bag . I started growing them outdoors for about 4 weeks, and then brought them in, so I could control the enviornment. I think that is why they are kind of stretched at the bottom? So as of now they are 10 weeks old and this is how they are looking....I water and feed them as needed and are in a 1 gallon container...I have 2 LED grow lights and then a 5 - wand grow light that changes light color, so currently I have that set in the blue lighting for vegetative growth. My light schedule currently is 18/6...But I am thinking of switching them over to12/12 since I dont have too much space. Could these plants handle that? Oh and the figuring out if they are male or female...I have no clue what they are!! I thought they were females growing but now it looks like more leaves? As you can tell Im pretty clueless. Im pretty shocked that they have made it this far honestly! I do take care of them every day and consider them my babies, but the information out there is just soo much and I would love to hear tips and advice from actual growers. Especially since my plants look nothing like what I see online lol If you made it this far in this thank you!!


They look beautiful for your first grow amazing!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 11, 2022)

SlayyGirl said:


> Thank you! I’ll look into that as well.. appreciate the advice


Not bad at all for your first grow.  They look beautiful.  Excellent advise from everyone as well.  Every growmie I know gets obsessed with growing.  They are always reading and researching everything there is to know about growing.  Best hobby by far!  Something that is hard to do.. but not really,  is keeping a grow journal.  Best advise I can give you is start a journal.  Log everything.  Everything.  You'll be surprised at how much stuff you'll forget.  And you'll always have that journal to look back and use it.. especially for preventive measures. Get used to the weight of your plant also.  Before and after watering.  I think more plants have died from water problems than any other problems. .. my opinion of course.  Another thing to think about is next seasons grow.  You'll always be thinking of that.  Find a good seed bank and order some nice strains.  You'll be glad you did.  And there are a lot of reputable seed banks out there.  Safe and discreet.  You have obviously made some good choices already.  Your plant looks healthy.. and you are here


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Aug 16, 2022)

Well not much going on sooo
double double trouble 2 Tangiematics autos to a pot , a little SOG Sea of Green action if u will !!!





I’ll pollinate the Sativa Pheno picture above again with some Sativa African pollen ???
(I always like surprises)!
Tangie Auto Sativa dominant Phenos selected & pollinated last year for Tangie seeds, F1’s growing in pic below/above.
fun project free seeds… 

Did 2 per pot with GSC autos last spring worked out well…tall Phenos selected previous grow for pollination & F1 seeds for tall plants…about 1/3 ended up at 28-30”… worked well with two in the pot. 
Really fills the old Tent up, lot of pruning/tucking & some super cropping to fill up those empty spaces…Probably Should buy a Scrog net  someday or whatever they call it.




We’ll just more info if anybody ever wondered about double potting, avg Yld for GSC & Tangiematic about 1.2–2.4 Oz per plt range…using cloth Grow bags 3 or 4 gallon,
 4 part soil, 4-blurple 300/400WLEDs 590W wall power pull, Blackstrap molasses, FF trio Nuits & Hoffman dried Ck Manure!

22 days now, the Sativa above has a 1”x 3/4” white sweet  flower…. 🥹


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 16, 2022)

Definitely gonna need a scrog.  Those little beauties are gonna be a handful.. more like a wheelbarrowfull. Very nice.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Aug 16, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Definitely gonna need a scrog.  Those little beauties are gonna be a handful.. more like a wheelbarrowfull. Very nice.


Thnx…
Ok, not trying to steal this thread just trying to help the first time grower etc. etc.
With that said yes I would probably agree a net needed to spread their wings…these plants have been rotated between outside and inside first time experience for me, growth has averaged between 1 3/4” and 2 1/2” inches per day outside I was shocked…

***


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Aug 16, 2022)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Thnx…
> Ok, not trying to steal this thread just trying to help the first time grower etc. etc.
> With that said yes I would probably agree a net needed to spread their wings…these plants have been rotated between outside and inside first time experience for me, growth has averaged between 1 3/4” and 2 1/2” inches per day outside I was shocked…
> 
> ***


6.25” shrimps 3 days ago in the tent, now 11.5–14” tall
3 DAYS of Sun, now back to tent….


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> 6.25” shrimps 3 days ago in the tent, now 11.5–14” tall
> 3 DAYS of Sun, now back to tent….
> View attachment 306296
> View attachment 306297





very healthy looking plants


maybe you can start a grow Thread on them?


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> From earlier posts you have made about AN, I am planning on giving it a try when I run out of my K4L nutes. Not trying to hijack this thread but which of the pH Perfect lines do you use?


First two weeks of veg and first two weeks of flower they get the beneficial, tarantula, piranha, and one other that slips my mind...

Fed with bud candy and carbo load. When flower starts, connoisseur a and b, big bud, b-52, few others. Cal mag of course.

See sticking in indoor growing on one members thread where he uses and compared several brands, I follow his AN protocol





__





						Nute Study
					

FINDING MY NUTE PROGRAM :        The following is a comprehensive, independent comparison of 8 various nutrient applications and my experiences with them. As I make a living growing medicinal marijuana, quality production, efficiency and price were all taken into consideration. Some products...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Flower (Aug 17, 2022)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> How funny, I was born in Scituate Mass. & moved to Chicago in “72 … my dad like u always called Massachusetts taxachusetts…
> Anyway, ph test samples here turn water “purple” off the charts.
> I’ve made several friends wives aware of this for watering house  plants, & now they go thru extra pain in the ass of properly ph water & wow my plants actually grow…they say, yep we are living on limestone here in MO.



My water comes from a spring out back that flows directly out of a small limestone cave. 
My water is always at 7. 
I just kind of assumed that any water flowing through limestone would naturally have a neutral ph, because, well, it’s lime.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 17, 2022)

Flower said:


> My water comes from a spring out back that flows directly out of a small limestone cave.
> My water is always at 7.
> I just kind of assumed that any water flowing through limestone would naturally have a neutral ph, because, well, it’s lime.


I think lime is used to raise the pH of soil. I saw articles that say it’s pH is 10+.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2022)

Flower said:


> My water comes from a spring out back that flows directly out of a small limestone cave.
> My water is always at 7.
> I just kind of assumed that any water flowing through limestone would naturally have a neutral ph, because, well, it’s lime.


You should consider getting a still with that limestone water! It's supposed to be the best for whiskey.
Bubba


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2022)

Flower said:


> My water comes from a spring out back that flows directly out of a small limestone cave.
> My water is always at 7.
> I just kind of assumed that any water flowing through limestone would naturally have a neutral ph, because, well, it’s lime.


I live on an island of lime stone and it is some of the most alkaline water you could possibly use. I would highly suggest getting a pH pen and testing your water pH before you feed your plants. I have to put 9 mL of pH down in 5 gallons of water to get my balance to 6.2. I have also stopped using Cal Meg as the minerals in my water seem to do a fine job. Like others have mentioned, every day is a new learning experience when you’re growing marijuana


----------

